# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  مهم - دقیقا تا کنکور چقدر زمان داریم؟ ♥

## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

سلام
با توجه به زمان و تاریخ این تایپیک
امروز 7/10/1394
ساعت حدود 20:20

199 روز و 11 ساعت وقت داریم
اگه دیروز میگفتم 200 روز میشد :Yahoo (106): 
امیدوارم از این فرصت استفاده کنیم و با قدرت پیش بریم
موفق باشید ♥

----------


## Egotist

ای کاش دیروز میگفتی

ولی این هیچی از ارزش های تو کم نمیکنه


مرسی امیرضا

 :22:

----------


## jarvis

خب؟

----------


## gign

#تاپیک استرس زا

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

اینم زمان دقیق  : 
It's Almost
 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Pourya.sh

اپ شو میتونی از بازار دان کنی 199روز

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> #تاپیک استرس زا


199 روز وقت هست بازم شما استرس داری؟ 
پیشنهاد من شما اصن کنکور ندید
چون خدا میدونه سر جلسه کنکور چه بلایی سرتون بیاد
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> اپ شو میتونی از بازار دان کنی 199روز
> 
> فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk


بله درسته منم از همین برنامه استفاده میکنم موفق باشید ♥

----------


## jarvis

> 199 روز وقت هست بازم شما استرس داری؟ 
> پیشنهاد من شما اصن کنکور ندید
> چون خدا میدونه سر جلسه کنکور چه بلایی سرتون بیاد
> موفق باشید


از اون نظر گفتی که وقت زیاده!
یا از اون نظر دیگه!!!

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> از اون نظر گفتی که وقت زیاده!
> یا از اون نظر دیگه!!!


بابا دارم میگم وقت به این خوبی 199 روز خیلیه و خیلی کارا میشه کرد بعدشما میگی استرس؟  :Yahoo (20): 
نه عزیزم دارم مثبت میگم و هدفم انگیزه بود
موفق باشی ♥

----------


## mahdi100

> سلام
> با توجه به زمان و تاریخ این تایپیک
> امروز 7/10/1394
> ساعت حدود 20:20
> 
> 199 روز و 11 ساعت وقت داریم
> اگه دیروز میگفتم 200 روز میشد
> امیدوارم از این فرصت استفاده کنیم و با قدرت پیش بریم
> موفق باشید ♥


ممنون
کنکور اسان شد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> ممنون
> کنکور اسان شد


  :Yahoo (114):  بله صحیح است  :Yahoo (20): 
ایشاا... که استفاده کنی ♥

----------


## gign

> 199 روز وقت هست بازم شما استرس داری؟ 
> پیشنهاد من شما اصن کنکور ندید
> چون خدا میدونه سر جلسه کنکور چه بلایی سرتون بیاد
> موفق باشید


من کنکور دادم عزیز :Yahoo (1):

----------


## biology115

بحث های بی محتوا ...

----------


## jarvis

> بابا دارم میگم وقت به این خوبی 199 روز خیلیه و خیلی کارا میشه کرد بعدشما میگی استرس؟ 
> نه عزیزم دارم مثبت میگم و هدفم انگیزه بود
> موفق باشی ♥


سربازتم

----------


## fantom

به نظرم به زمان فکر نکنین فقط استرس زاست …

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> به نظرم به زمان فکر نکنین فقط استرس زاست …


باید به زمان که یک حقیقت است فکر کرد ...

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> بحث های بی محتوا ...


بله برای شما اینطوره ...  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## biology115

> بابا دارم میگم وقت به این خوبی 199 روز خیلیه و خیلی کارا میشه کرد بعدشما میگی استرس؟ 
> نه عزیزم دارم مثبت میگم و هدفم انگیزه بود
> موفق باشی ♥


مرسی از روحیه و انگیزه ای که بهمون دادید

تا حالا اینطوری روحیه نگرفته بودم ...

----------


## Parloo

مرسی امیر رضا  :22:

----------


## ah.at

:Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90):  اااشق به تو داااره دیوونممم مممیکنه         به دووووس داشتنه تو مجبورمممم مممیکنه   :Yahoo (90):  :Yahoo (90): 




 :Y (518):   :Y (518):   :Y (518):   :Y (518): 
 :Y (518):   :Yahoo (90):   :Y (518): 
 :Y (518):   :Y (518): 
 :Y (518):   :Y (518): 
 :Y (518):   :Y (518): 
 :Y (518):   :Y (518): 



بابا بیخی خی اعصاب خودتونو  درگیر نکنید . چشم به هم بزنی سرجلسه کنکوری .

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> مرسی از روحیه و انگیزه ای که بهمون دادید
> 
> تا حالا اینطوری روحیه نگرفته بودم ...


اگه واقعا دنبال انگیزه تو نت هستی باید بگم در اشتباهی.
سعی کردم یه اشاره به زمان کنم و بگم که وقت داره به سرعت میره و بهتره دستبکار شیم
البته بیشتر برای اونایی که هنوز هیچ کاری نکردن ♥

----------


## ah.at

آقایون داداشام 





بکوب بخونید . کنکور نزدیک است . همون طور
که من 2ساله رو همین جوری پشت کنکور موندم .
به خدا مثه باد میگذره . مثه من خودتونو بدبخت نکنید . برادرانه بهتون میگم بخونید . زود میگذره

----------


## biology115

> اگه واقعا دنبال انگیزه تو نت هستی باید بگم در اشتباهی.
> سعی کردم یه اشاره به زمان کنم و بگم که وقت داره به سرعت میره و بهتره دستبکار شیم
> البته بیشتر برای اونایی که هنوز هیچ کاری نکردن ♥


به هر حال مرسی از حسن نیت شما ...

امیدوارم موفق باشی دوست عزیز ...

----------


## Fatemeh76

*مرسی...* :Y (454):

----------


## Fatemeh76

*اسمش برنامش تو بازار چی هست؟؟؟*

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام
> با توجه به زمان و تاریخ این تایپیک
> امروز 7/10/1394
> ساعت حدود 20:20
> 
> 199 روز و 11 ساعت وقت داریم
> اگه دیروز میگفتم 200 روز میشد
> امیدوارم از این فرصت استفاده کنیم و با قدرت پیش بریم
> موفق باشید ♥


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Katrin

کنکور از آنچه که فکر میکنید به شما نزدیک تر است    
چشم رو هم بزاری میگه بیا بغلم :Yahoo (6):

----------


## mahsa92

يعني از ٣٦٥ روز ١٦٥ روز رفته و ٢٠٠ روز  وقته پس هنوز نصف زمان هم نرسيده و اين براتون انگيزه اس


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## biology115

> کنکور از آنچه که فکر میکنید به شما نزدیک تر است    
> چشم رو هم بزاری میگه بیا بغلم


این غافله عمر عجب میگذرد ...

----------


## Dr.rabbani

> #تاپیک استرس زا


دقیقا :Yahoo (101):

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> يعني از ٣٦٥ روز ١٦٥ روز رفته و ٢٠٠ روز  وقته پس هنوز نصف زمان هم نرسيده و اين براتون انگيزه اس
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


دقیقا منم منظورم همینه
مرسی از دقت و هوش شما
موفق باشید ♥

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سلام
> با توجه به زمان و تاریخ این تایپیک
> امروز 7/10/1394
> ساعت حدود 20:20
> 
> 199 روز و 11 ساعت وقت داریم
> اگه دیروز میگفتم 200 روز میشد
> امیدوارم از این فرصت استفاده کنیم و با قدرت پیش بریم
> موفق باشید ♥


وای..... :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17): 

من هنوز به طور جدی شروع نکردم.... :Yahoo (19):

----------


## durna

> بابا دارم میگم وقت به این خوبی 199 روز خیلیه و خیلی کارا میشه کرد بعدشما میگی استرس؟ 
> نه عزیزم دارم مثبت میگم و هدفم انگیزه بود
> موفق باشی ♥


انگیزه؟؟؟!!! :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): ممنون ولی دیگ ازین انگیزه ها نده دست و دلمون میلرزه :Yahoo (10):

----------


## امیرر

کار خیلیا شده به جای اینکه درس بخونن هی بشینن حساب کنن چقدر دیگه دارن؟ 
الان بعضیا نخوندن میبینن 199 روزه میگن اینطوری که نمیشه ، باید رند بشه ، 9 رو هم نخونیم بشه 190 روز که رند باشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ah.at

> سلام بچها من امروز با انجمنتون اشنا شدم)انجمنمون!
> من تا الان خیلی عقب افتادم نمیگم اصلا به فکر درس و اینا نبودم و نخوندم اما بیشتر استرسشو داشتم
> الانم میخوام بخونم همش فکر میکنم میشه تو این فرصت کم نتیجه خوب دید؟؟؟
> یا میگم پشت کنکور بمونم اما خب خودمو میشناسم اگه بمونم خیلی افسرده میشم همین الانشم منزوی شدم...
> بچها الکی نگین اره میشه و اینا 
> لطفا راهنمایی کنین،چیکار کنم؟کی پایه بخونم و...؟



دی: تا آزمون 25 دی قلم چی پیش1 رو کامل بخون . 5 روز آخر رو هم دوم رو بخون .

بهمن: 22 - 23 روز رو سوم بخون و 7 -8 روز رو دوم .

اسفند: 22 - 23 روز رو پیش2 رو بخون و 7 - 8 روز رو دوم .

اگه برنامه ی بعد از عید رو هم خاستید در خدمتم .

----------


## hanjera

> کار خیلیا شده به جای اینکه درس بخونن هی بشینن حساب کنن چقدر دیگه دارن؟ 
> الان بعضیا نخوندن میبینن 199 روزه میگن اینطوری که نمیشه ، باید رند بشه ، 9 رو هم نخونیم بشه 190 روز که رند باشه


دقیقا :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16): 
اخرش هم میگیم بزار رند بشه و بشه 100 روز

----------


## ah.at

> سلام ممنون اره میخوام یکم ریز تر من مدرسه میرم میگید دوم بخون از کدوم قسمتها؟
> خیلی ممنون که جواب دادین



سلام .
خاهش میکنم . فک نمیکنم که زحمتی داشته .
من بهت پیام خصوصی دادم . هنوز نخوندی . بخون  . جواب بده .

----------


## mahsa92

لطفا يكي اپديت كنه از الان تا كنكور؟


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## hassanhg

It’s almost Konkur 95 171 days 21 hours 11 minutes 57 seconds 
از اینجا مودتون ببینید
It's Almost

----------


## ah.at

> لطفا يكي اپديت كنه از الان تا كنكور؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2



شما دیگه چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مگه میخاید کنکور بدید؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahsa92

> شما دیگه چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> مگه میخاید کنکور بدید؟؟؟؟


نه دوست عزيز من ديگه رفتم واسه ثبتنام همين رشته ام


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

ثانیه به ثانیه تا کنکور95

----------


## Lawyer

عاقا روز و ساعت ملاک خوبی نیس *فعلا*!
25هفته  تا  کنکور :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hassanhg

لطفا اگر کسی میتونه ای لینک رو درست کنه با گوشی نمیشه!!It's Almost
تاریخ میلادی کنکور:۲۰۱۶/۷/۱۵

----------


## Masoume

97 روز

----------

